# Time Bomb Under Yellowstone = 90,000 Immediate Deaths and  Nuclear Winter in US



## SeaBreeze

If Yellowstone's supervolcanoe erupts, full article and video here.  Hopefully we won't be experiencing this in the United States.









*The timebomb under Yellowstone: Experts warn of 90,000 immediate deaths and a 'nuclear winter' across the US if supervolcano erupts*




*It could release 1 ft layer of molten ash 1,000 miles from the **National Park*
*It would be 1,000 times as powerful as the 1980 Mount St Helens eruption*
*A haze would drap over the United States, causing temperatures to drop*
*Experts say there is a 1 in 700,000 annual chance of a eruption at the site*


----------



## Don M.

When, Not IF, Yellowstone erupts again, it will be devastating.  It is already almost due for another eruption....scientists say it has erupted 3 times over the past 2.1 million years...spaced out about 700,00 years apart.  The last eruption was about 650,000 years ago....so the next one probably isn't that far away....geologically.  An eruption would wipe out large parts of the Northwest, and spread huge amounts of ash across half of more of the country.  Between the air pollution, and the ash, much of the nations agriculture and food production would cease for years.  90 thousand "immediate" deaths would be just the beginning.  It's affects could impact much of the Northern Hemisphere as the jet stream carried ash around the globe.


----------



## tnthomas

Yes, kind of a scary proposition, a Yellowstone eruption would surely 'ruin' (vast understatement) a large section of the North American continent.


----------



## Laurie

I think this is fairly well one known.

One of the best mockumentaries about this was "Supervolcano" actually made by the BBC


----------



## WhatInThe

The planet is still a baby in the scope of things. Plenty of changes to come.

Too bad they can't find a way to not only relieve the pressure/build up but use some of that heat and energy.


----------



## Underock1

Well eventually, _somethings _going to get us. We love to think that we will find solutions for everything, and the universe :rofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Super-Volcano Activity Under Yellowstone National Park*

Technical graphs and information regarding volcanic activity in the Yellowstone National Park area, for anyone interested.  A guest last night on the Coast radio show mentioned increased activity in the area that was concerning.  More HERE. 



> I've been watching Yellowstone National Park (or rather, the supervolcano under it) for some time now. It's scary. It's overdue for an eruption, and _when_ (not "if") it erupts, it will wipe out half of North America and bury the rest of it under ash.
> 
> So this is probably an academic venture of mine, but I have to stay busy. Somehow. While I wait for the end. So here is where I'm gathering info about the place. Seismic data, in particular. The way the ground moves is going to be our only clue as to when the end is nigh, so why not watch for that clue? And speaking of clues...
> 
> Every time there's a swarm of quakes, half the world starts worrying and the other half tells them to shut up about it already. Every time so far, the worrying has led nowhere, because nothing bad ended up happening.
> 
> However, when it finally _does_ blow (and it will), the symptoms leading up to it will look exactly like these swarm incidents that worry everyone so much, but perhaps a bit larger and stronger, and we'll warn everyone that time too, but they still won't listen. What does it matter if the skeptics are right 999,999 times out of a million?
> 
> That one time that they're wrong will be the worst day of everyone's life. We're right to worry. We're right to keep a close eye on it, and on the Long Valley caldera, which too many people simply ignore because Yellowstone's got more star recognition. It's very likely, since they're connected way down deep somewhere, that when one of them goes, they both will.
> 
> Imagine two supervolcanoes erupting at once so close together. Even one such eruption would change everything on earth. Damn right we worry, and maybe us doing it will save a few skeptics' lives someday because of the warning we'll provide. So stop trying to keep us from saving you, because the experts won't.
> 
> Their role, it seems, will be to prevent panic, and no warnings will be forthcoming from them even when it actually happens. (It's not their fault, of course; they can only do as they're told by the Interior Department.) Your best hope is to watch this space and spaces like it for the only warning you're likely to get, and try to enjoy life in the meantime. There won't be much enjoyment afterwards.


----------



## Don M.

We've been to Yellowstone a couple of times, and that is a beautiful...but Scary, place.  Most of the scientific studies indicate that it is overdue for a major eruption, which would pretty much wipe out half the US, leaving most of the rest in chaos, and affecting the entire Northern Hemisphere with a dust/ash cloud that would drastically alter the climate for months, or years.  Such an event would potentially alter human civilization not unlike what happened to the dinosaurs.  There are also reports showing that the major earthquake zones along our West coast...San Andreas, etc., are also showing increased activity.  

We are just "guests" on this planet, and it could turn on us at any time.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Forty years ago we spent our honeymoon camping at Yellowstone, absolutely beautiful.  I agree if a major eruption occurs we'll all be in trouble.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Your profiles says "Central Missouri".  Whereabouts in "Misery" are you located.  I spent a little over two years on a project close to Paris, MO.  Lots of good people in Missouri!!!


----------



## Don M.

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Your profiles says "Central Missouri".  Whereabouts in "Misery" are you located.  I spent a little over two years on a project close to Paris, MO.  Lots of good people in Missouri!!!



We're on 40 acres in the deep forests of central Missouri...just a few miles North of the Lake of the Ozarks, and about 4 miles South of a little town called Stover, MO.  We lived in Wichita for 4 years...1968 to 1972...and I did a lot of work in Topeka, when living/working in Kansas City....so I've had some experience with Kansas, and understand how Brownback came into the picture.  After him, Kansas may start to turn Blue. 

Back on topic...if/when Yellowstone blows, we'll get to bend over and kiss our tails goodbye, about 2 or 3 hours after you do.  Let's hope that disaster is still a few centuries away.


----------



## fureverywhere

It's one of those things that might or might not happen in our lifetime...but when it does it will be a history changer.


----------



## Dupe Murkland

Here's the earthquake/seismic sites I visit every couple days...

http://earthquaketrack.com/

http://ds.iris.edu/seismon/

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/

Earth averages about 86 earthquakes a day.  -Pretty much always along the same fractures.  A Yellowstone-one would have to come from deep under.  -From even _deeper_ if no dome rises-up first.  

_Old Faithful_'s not a vent, necessarily, but it's a good seismic-gauge.  The Valley Of The Geysers in Western Russia has hundreds of _OF_-sized chutes, with no signs of a dome ever forming.


----------



## WhatInThe

Hot lava gives me indigestion.

That will be one big burp.


----------



## hauntedtexan

*Yellowstone Park's Volcanic Activity Monitoring*

Just love Yellowstone and worry a bit about its volatility, so I found this website and check it regularly. Last week there were no reports of any seismic activity, but over 3 days, there was activity from the west at a depth of 10miles, moving to the east with the depth decreasing to about 2miles. Just hope it will never again erupt, that would effect the entire world.....
https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/yellowstone/yellowstone_monitoring_47.html


----------



## Granny B.

Thanks for that link.  I monitor things like this too.  Here are a couple more for Yellowstone.  One shows seismograms in the area, and the other links to web cams in the area including a live web cam for Old Faithful. 

Yellowstone Seisomgrams

Yellowstone web cams


----------



## Deucemoi

what are you monitoring that will aid you if there is an eruption? if it blows it will make mt. st. helens look like a firecracker. many years ago a volcano in indonesia blew and the resultant pollution caused a major weather change, so much so that there was literally no spring in the U.S.


----------



## Granny B.

I monitor earthquake activity around the world because it fascinates me, I love earth and space science.   If one looks at earthquakes over a period of time it's possible to see trends–notice, I did not say "make predictions."  Monitoring earthquake activity is just another way to have a "heads up."

We all have the tools at hand, thanks to the internet, to make our own weather forecast to some degree, monitor earthquakes, sunspots, volcanoes, ocean temperatures or Arctic ice-melt, view the earth from space, view space, etc., etc.  It's certainly more productive and satisfying than spending time keeping up with the ninnies and the idiocy in the world.


----------



## hauntedtexan

Deucemoi said:


> what are you monitoring that will aid you if there is an eruption? if it blows it will make mt. st. helens look like a firecracker. many years ago a volcano in indonesia blew and the resultant pollution caused a major weather change, so much so that there was literally no spring in the U.S.


Monitoring is great because I am disabled and it will take me additional time to get my head between my legs so I can kiss my butt goodbye!


----------



## helenbacque

I've always been fascinated by volcano and earthquake activity.  I monitor world activity but simply as a point of interest rather than as a warning system.  This link shows 'quake activity.  If interested, look the site over.  There are perimeters that can be adjusted to show certain areas, strength, etc and offers of means of notification.  For instance, I get emails if anything greater than a '5' happens anywhere in world.  

https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/

Many years ago when I visited Alaska, I spent a day at the Alaska Earthquake Center in Palmer, AK.  Fascinating to watch machines recording  them as they happen.


----------



## Timetrvlr

The Yellowstone hotspot erupts approximately every 600,000 years. The last eruption was 640,000 years ago. It's classed as a super volcano. Something for worriers to worry about.


----------



## jujube

Timetrvlr said:


> The Yellowstone hotspot erupts approximately every 600,000 years. *The last eruption was 640,000 years ago*. It's classed as a super volcano. Something for worriers to worry about.



I remember that!  I was at home polishing my rock that night, so you can't blame it on me.


----------



## tnthomas

hauntedtexan said:


> Just love Yellowstone and worry a bit about its volatility, so I found this website and check it regularly. Last week there were no reports of any seismic activity, but over 3 days, there was activity from the west at a depth of 10miles, moving to the east with the depth decreasing to about 2miles. Just hope it will never again erupt, that would effect the entire world.....
> https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/yellowstone/yellowstone_monitoring_47.html



Fear not, the likelihood of eruption is another hoax, perpetuated by scaremongers.   https://watchers.news/2014/09/01/yellowstone-volcano-super-hoax/


----------



## Don M.

hauntedtexan said:


> Monitoring is great because I am disabled and it will take me additional time to get my head between my legs so I can kiss my butt goodbye!



If Yellowstone were to erupt again, kissing your tail goodbye would be about all that most of us would be able to do.  A massive eruption of this caldera would decimate most of the U.S. within hours, and probably have a drastic effect on the global climate for years.  However, given that there is little or nothing that humans can do to prevent such natural calamities, including things like an asteroid hitting the planet, there is little to be gained by worrying about such an event...if it happens, it happens.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree with Don and Haunted, I don't actively monitor Yellowstone or worry about it too much, just hope it doesn't blow or we're all screwed.


----------



## hauntedtexan

Amazing swarm currently shaking Yellowstone! 2 weeks ago it was almost blank
https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/yellowstone/yellowstone_monitoring_47.html


----------



## daver66

thanks for the link. i t was interesting to watch


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Supervolcano May Erupt Faster Than They Thought*

Photos, video and more here.




> If the supervolcano underneath Yellowstone erupts again, we may have far less advance warning time than we thought.
> 
> After analyzing minerals in fossilized ash from the most recent mega-eruption, researchers at Arizona State University think the supervolcano last woke up after two influxes of fresh magma flowed into the reservoir below the caldera.
> 
> And in an unsettling twist, the minerals revealed that the critical  changes in temperature and composition built up in a matter of decades.  Until now, geologists had thought it would take centuries for the  supervolcano to make that transition.
> 
> Today, Yellowstone National Park owes much of its rich geologic beauty to its violent past. Wonders like the Old Faithful geyser  and the Grand Prismatic Spring are products of the geothermal activity  still seething below the park, which is driven in turn by the vast magma  plume that feeds the supervolcano.
> 
> About 630,000 years ago, a powerful eruption shook the region,  spewing forth 240 cubic miles’ worth of rock and ash and creating the  Yellowstone caldera, a volcanic depression 40 miles wide that now  cradles most of the national park.
> 
> That eruption left behind the Lava Creek Tuff, the ash deposit that  Shamloo and her ASU colleague Christy Till used for their work, which  they presented in August at a volcanology meeting in Oregon. The pair also presented an earlier version of their study at a 2016 meeting of the American Geophysical Union.
> 
> Based on fossil deposits like this one, scientists think the  supervolcano has seen at least two other eruptions on this scale in the  past two million years or so. Lucky for us, the supervolcano has been  largely dormant since before the first people arrived in the Americas.  While a handful of smaller belches and quakes have periodically filled  the caldera with lava and ash, the last one happened about 70,000 years  ago.
> 
> In 2011, scientists revealed that the ground above the magma chamber bulged by up to 10 inches in a span of about seven years.
> 
> "It's an extraordinary uplift, because it covers such a large area and the rates are so high," the University of Utah's Bob Smith, an expert in Yellowstone volcanism, told National Geographic at the time.
> 
> The swelling magma reservoir responsible for the uplift was too deep  to create fears of imminent doom, Smith said, and instead the caldera’s  gentle “breathing” offered valuable insights into the supervolcano’s  behavior.
> 
> In 2012, another team reported that at least one of the past super-eruptions may have really been two events, hinting that such large-scale events may be more common than thought.
> 
> But almost everyone who studies Yellowstone’s slumbering supervolcano  says that right now, we have no way of knowing when the next big blast  will happen. For its part, the U.S. Geological Survey puts the rough yearly odds of another massive Yellowstone blast at 1 in 730,000—about the same chance as a catastrophic asteroid collision.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I've read and seen documentaries about the Yellowstone super volcano. I sure pray it doesn't erupt during our lifetime, nor that of any of my grandchildren or their children when they have them.


----------



## tnthomas

> Three extremely large explosive eruptions have occurred at Yellowstone in the past 2.1 million years with a recurrence interval of about 600,000 to 800,000 years.


 USGS

Well, on average maybe it can be said that there's about a 200,000 year variance in interval.  

Maybe we can miss the eruption by 100,000 years, I'll buy those odds.


----------



## Buckeye

{shrug} I just moved here from the Big Island of Hawaii, and lived about 30 miles from an active volcano.  We are all gonna die sometime.


----------



## Don M.

If/When Yellowstone erupts again, the fortunate ones will be those living in fairly close proximity to it....they will meet a sudden death.  Those in the rest of the country...and perhaps even most of the globe...will face a longer and miserable fate as the climate plummets, food production virtually ceases, respiratory failure sets in, and everything we take for granted comes to a halt.  The Northern Hemisphere, especially, will become little more than a wasteland.


----------



## Shalimar

I live in prime earthquake country, we also have nuclear reactors nearby. Although our quakes are seldom, it only takes one.  I prefer to laugh and dance, live and love, rather than worry over things beyond my control. Since time immemorial, humans have lived under dire threats of one kind or another. C'est la vie.​


----------



## SeaBreeze

*The Photographers Who Braved Mount St. Helens*

More here. 



> When Mount St. Helens erupted in the morning of May 18, 1980, a  freelance photographer named Robert Landsberg was within four miles of  the summit documenting the event. Robert had been visiting the grumbling  mountain since April, and had made dozens of successful trips hiking  and climbing to various vantage points to capture the changing volcano  that had been erupting for the past several weeks.
> 
> On Saturday evening, May 17, Robert camped near the volcano and wrote  in his journal, “Feel right on the verge of something.” Aside from his  gut feeling, there was nothing on scientific instruments that  volcanologists had placed in the vicinity of the volcano to measure  everything from the rate of bulge movement, to sulfur dioxide emission,  and ground temperature, to indicate the catastrophe that was about to  follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two photographers died that day. The other was photojournalist Reid  Blackburn who was working for a local newspaper as well as National  Geographic magazine and the United States Geological Survey. Blackburn  was assigned to stay on the mountain until May 17, the day before it  erupted, but as fate would have it, he decided to spend a few more days.  Blackburn was camped near Coldwater Creek, 8 miles away from the  mountain’s north flank. This region was totally obliterated by landslide  and pyroclastic flow.
> 
> Blackburn’s body was discovered the following day,  inside his car that was buried in ash up to the windows. Blackburn was  still seated at the wheels and the car was facing away from the mountain  as if he had been trying to flee before he was overcome by the  superheated cloud of ash and burning pumice. Every window of the car  except the windshield was blown out. The fabric lining the roof of the  car had come undone and was hanging weighted down by ash.
> 
> 
> Blackburn’s  camera was too damaged to salvage any images he had shot, but decades  later an undeveloped role of film he shot of the mountain before the  eruption was recovered by a photo assistant for _The Columbian_, the newspaper where he worked.


----------



## rgp

I was there 20 yrs after the eruption. Went to visitors center, watched the video, listened to the narrator, the whole bit. Still have a book I bought about it. The experience was awe inspiring , and indeed scary.

BuT!

As stated, if the big one ever does happen? ......Not one damn thing we can do about it !


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Most probably Yellowstone will erupt someday in the future. I believe it will hopefully give off enough hints of the coming eruption that lives maybe saved. There's really no way to  mitigate the enormous scope of the devastation. We'll have to cope with it. We have no choice.


----------



## fmdog44

It was not jut the fires that killled off the dinosauers it was more the smoke. Depending on the wind currents it could kill Canadians, Asians and Russians as well.


----------



## RadishRose

I remember a few years ago my grandson talking about this. Scary.


----------



## KingsX

.

When I was a child my parents took me to Yellowstone.  I remember "Old Faithful",  the bubbling hot mud pots and beautiful hot springs. We stayed in a little log cabin and encountered many brown bears who would root through the garbage cans and invade picnic areas.  One day we were having lunch at a picnic table and along came a mother bear and her two cubs.  We quickly ran to the car and the bears literally ate out lunch!  Another family also cooking/eating lunch nearby just sat there laughing at us.  So when the bears were finished eating our lunch,  they moved over to that other family's picnic table and ate their lunch!  One of their kids yelled out that one of the the bears had eaten a whole can of Crisco!!


As for Yellowstone's potential of producing a massive fiery/explosive end of the world event... I am reminded of this Bible passage from 2 Peter 3

_*... the heavens and earth that now exist are stored up for fire, being kept until the day of judgment and destruction of the ungodly.*_

.


----------



## KingsX

tnthomas said:


> Yes, kind of a scary proposition, a Yellowstone eruption would surely 'ruin' (vast understatement) a large section of the North American continent.




Makes one wonder if that was the reason why North America was so sparsely populated before European settlement.  Maybe something similar had happened previously in the distant past.

.


----------

